# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Mass Shootings Will Never Negate The Need For Gun Rights

## DamianTV

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-new...ights_02232018




> This article was originally published by Brandon Smith at Alt-Market.com
> 
> 
> 
> Though the media often attempts to twist the gun rights debate into a web of complexity, gun rights is in fact a rather simple issue  either you believe that people have an inherent right to self defense, or you dont. All other arguments are a peripheral distraction.
> 
> Firearms are a powerful epoch changing development. Not because they necessarily make killing easier; killing was always easy for certain groups of people throughout history, including governments and organized thugs. Instead, guns changed the world because for the first time in thousands of years the common man or woman could realistically stop a more powerful and more skilled attacker. Firearms are a miraculous equalizer in a world otherwise dominated and enslaved by everyday psychopaths.
> 
> The Founding Fathers understood this dynamic very well. Despite arguments from the extreme left falsely insinuating that the founders are essentially barbarians from a defunct era that were too stupid to understand future developments and technology, the fact is that they knew the core philosophical justification for an armed citizenry was always the most important matter at hand. Todays debates try to muddle meaningful discourse by swamping the public in the minutia of background checks, etc. But the following quotes from the early days of the Republic outline what we should all really be talking about**:
> ...


Full article on link.  I only copied about 10% of the full article.

----------

